
Tesla Model 3 Tracker - jaimex2
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-tracker/
======
jaimex2
Seems to be inline with the TMC forum tracker:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BWscIZyLsh42IHcj1AJN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BWscIZyLsh42IHcj1AJNfEF-
vzj-vRo-3skcCXgO_Nc/edit#gid=331176608)

Probably where the idea came from.

